# Yaro Updates vs France



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

so far in just over 7 minutes Yaro has 5 points (2 of 3 shooting, 3 rebounds, 1 dime and will rest until the end of the first quarter most likely


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7/4/1 now on 3 of 4 shooting in 8 minutes and 27 seconds


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.fibaeurope.com/netcasting/default.asp?game_number=4348-A-5

For those that want live updates.

9 points, 6 boards, 1 dime with 3 left in the second.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

9/6/1 on 4/6 shooting . . and 1 turnover


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like it is a close game so Korolev should get plenty of time to showcase his talent.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Another thing of note is that its a close game, and he's playing a good game. Last game a blowout, based on the boxscore and his knock before the draft, he coasted.

Kids pushing for a double double in the first half. 11/9 with two left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pretty good numbers at half, 11 points, 9 rebounds, and 1 assist.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

44-44 at the half. 

In 12:31, he's got 11 points, 9 boards, 5/8FG, 1/3 3's, 1 dime, 1 steal, 1 TO, 1 foul.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

he may have one steal, but he's playing CRAZY defense . . he blew up a lay-up late in the quarter after he got his steal, but besides that, this may be his best game yet


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Just curious, are you watching the game somewhere?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd, Korolev with 12 points, 12 rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Russia 71
France 80

Korolev ended up with 15 points, 13 rebounds, 2 assists, and 2 steals.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

RD said:


> Just curious, are you watching the game somewhere?



yeah i was, since my parents are armenian/serbian i get russian channels and it was on


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Sweet, good to hear he was playing good D on the court, not just filling up the statline.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I expect to see him a Clipper uniform next season after having a very solid performance in the touranment.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

If his game is that advanced all aorund, I want him in the NBA. But, if we get Bonzi or another veteran wing, there should be no discusion - leave him overseas. With Maggette, Mobley, Ross, and Bonzi, there is no roomf or him on the team. Especially if Marko is brought back.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Today he's gonna have his first realy challenge against our Serbia and Montenegro Team , and I gonna watch this game live to see how this Russian is realy good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rameny said:


> Today he's gonna have his first realy challenge against our Serbia and Montenegro Team , and I gonna watch this game live to see how this Russian is realy good.



Cool, make sure to come back here and tells how he did!


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Cool, make sure to come back here and tells how he did!


No problem man tomorrow in same time you will now everything about his game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what time is the game? and if u can tell me US time not time over there, i need to see that game since im part serbian and russian and i need to see how Yaro does


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I will try but don't take my word on the time. The last game was at 20:30 and the game was on at 11:30ish am here. Tomarrows game says 18:15 so I would think it would be 9:15ish am but I could be wrong.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks . . ima get up @ 7 just in case


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yesterday against Israel, Korolev had 19 points, 6 rebounds
http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.a...0890F45}&season=2005&roundID=3779&teamID=381&
Today against Spain, Korolev had 18 points, 7 rebounds, and 4 assists
http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.a...0890F45}&season=2005&roundID=3779&teamID=381&


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

What has happened to that guy that the Clippers drafted a couple years back that people were calling "Baby Shaq" and I'm pretty sure he was from Greece.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zinger30 said:


> What has happened to that guy that the Clippers drafted a couple years back that people were calling "Baby Shaq" and I'm pretty sure he was from Greece.



He was suppose to play in the summer league this year but his Greek team wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

I found his name Sofoklis Schortsanitis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today versus Latvia
http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.asp?cid={A440F8BD-44CB-4159-9FC6-547E93455FE2}&gameID=4428-54-A-1&compID={2248A846-FA78-40FF-B03C-54B460890F45}&season=2005&roundID=3779&teamID=381& 

Korolev: 22 pts, 8 rebounds, 3 assists


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In the last game against France.

Korolev: 14 pts, 5 rebounds, 4 steals

http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.asp?cid={A440F8BD-44CB-4159-9FC6-547E93455FE2}&gameID=4435-62-A-1&compID={2248A846-FA78-40FF-B03C-54B460890F45}&season=2005&roundID=3779&teamID=&


----------

